# Roadrash Artwork



## rpradhip (Apr 24, 2017)

So I have been fascinated by RoadRash Artwork all my life , but i seem to not understand it and how to go about it , all in all i suck when i try to put anything on paper even normal drawing , sketching . i wonder if it is because i suck or i dont have the talent . Anyway can anyone help me in understanding the artworks and help me get into it . What style of art is this ? 

I always wondered how the propotions and color and focus and blur they played about in the art really pumped some character to it .


----------

